# Shooting in Houston shopping Centre 26 Sep 2016



## jollyjacktar (26 Sep 2016)

This madness is getting out of control.  Reports of 6 shot, shooter killed.



> Updated
> Shooting at Texas shopping centre injures 6, gunman shot dead
> 
> Attack appears to have started just after dawn and ended roughly an hour later, police say
> ...


----------



## MacleodEE (26 Sep 2016)

What in the world is wrong with people. 
Hopefully everyone will be okay.   :-\


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Sep 2016)

fast fingers, corrected above.  sorry


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2016)

JJT: Original reports did say six DOA's.  

"...appears to have started just before dawn..." 

Photo: The red, yellow & green triage sections laid out to receive patients from the Houston shooting.

The alleged perp may have been a disgruntled lawyer?


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Sep 2016)

Reports of nine wounded.  Gunman was apparently a Lawyer who went postal.  That's a strange twist.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/houston-shooting-1.3778752


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Gunman was apparently a Lawyer who went postal.  That's a strange twist.



Doesn't it usually work the other way around?


----------



## Lightguns (26 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Reports of nine wounded.  Gunman was apparently a Lawyer who went postal.  That's a strange twist.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/houston-shooting-1.3778752



As usual, CBC insists on calling the shooter a victim.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> As usual, CBC insists on calling the shooter a victim.



Or possibly they are writing fast and not reviewing immediately to get information out quickly.


----------



## MacleodEE (26 Sep 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or possibly they are writing fast and not reviewing immediately to get information out quickly.



That is normally the case.


----------



## brihard (26 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Gunman was apparently a Lawyer who went postal.



Registered mail, I assume?


----------



## mariomike (27 Sep 2016)

Lovely...

Houston shooting: First picture of 'disgruntled' lawyer in Nazi uniform who killed nine people in mass rampage ( sic - left as is )
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/houston-shooting-first-picture-disgruntled-8921557
Law enforcement sources said the Nathan DeSai was wearing a uniform with swastikas on it as he shot at people driving to work and exchanged gunfire with police


----------



## Lightguns (28 Sep 2016)

So there is a news story and picture of him converting to Islam two weeks ago and now a Nazi suit.  So, we have a mixed race, gun owning , Muslim lawyer in a Nazi uniform driving a Porsche. The Democrats and Republicans are going to have a hard time pigeon holing this guy.  Should be fun to watch though. 

Edit:  I mean in the American political "blame the other party" sense not the "guys in the prettiest uniforms who keep losing wars" sense.  [


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> So there is a news story and picture of him converting to Islam two weeks ago and now a Nazi suit.  So, we have a mixed race, gun owning , Muslim lawyer in a Nazi uniform driving a Porsche. The Democrats and Republicans are going to have a hard time pigeon holing this guy.  Should be fun to watch though.



Historically, if you want to go back and look at German WW II organizations or organizations under their influence, you may find persons who held all those characteristics, being of mixed race, Muslim and staunch Nazi supporters.  I don't think there is a "pigeon holing" problem in that case.  

Look at some of the organizations that were fighting in Southeastern Europe (the Balkans, Greece and Turkey) and the Middle East, and I am sure you will find those characteristics.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2016)

Technoviking said:
			
		

>


Good catch!  _"I'll take Balkan fez-wearing Nazi foreign legion units for $400, Alex."_  ;D


----------

